# Anonymous Skeleton Watch



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Is this watch Russian, Chinese, or something else?

The push button winder release and the strap make me think Russian, but, as always, I'm probably wrong...

It's from a car boot sale, and has proved to be very useful to explain how watches work.

If it's Russian, who made it?

Many thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks familiar...



















Chinese `standard ` movement.

[attachmentid=5630]

There does seem to be a lot of inexpensive skeleton watches about using these Chinese movements, I`m fairly certain the same one is used in a Rotary skeleton pocket watch if not a rather cheap wristwatch they also sell


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

snap.....



















and these are un-skeletalised.....










all chinese-cheap and cheerful









john.

btw, the central (bar shaped) bridge with the three jewels really gives the game away....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive got one of these somewhere that i bought for the same reason,to see the interaction of the different parts (mainly the keyless works for me which fried my head for awhile) ,it turned out to be a good investment for learning.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

pugster said:


> ive got one of these somewhere that i bought for the same reason,to see the interaction of the different parts (mainly the keyless works for me which fried my head for awhile) ,it turned out to be a good investment for learning.


Thanks for everybody's contributions; I also find it very good for working out how things work...


----------

